# I got a WaterMelon



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't wait for Charles L418's order

so...

I brought a 8" watermelon!!!!    

It must be a WC too!!!!

photo is a little blurry because it's still in the bag!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice did you get that one from big al's?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol nice! Mr. impatient!  

Sorry I'm not joining the order, there's nothing on there for me atm.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Very nice did you get that one from big al's?


Yes,

The teeth is so big and it makes clicking noise as it move across the tank. I am worry about the silicone on the side, I'd bet it can scrap it all off 



Much better pic in the tank ^^


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow looks nice man!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice 

Dont worry about it just throw some carrots in there so it will chew on that.

What big al's, scarb? Any more for me LOL


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Very nice
> 
> Dont worry about it just throw some carrots in there so it will chew on that.
> 
> What big al's, scarb? Any more for me LOL


Scarborough Big Als, they have one more, but it got stripes (no dots), so I think its a L191

I think this one is a trade in, because all the fins were damaged, probably got beat up by a larger fish


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice pleco looks great in your tank, the catfish looks good with him too


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

nice lookin panaque.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks

and....

Is it true that L330 is in the ban list???  because it's in the bracket of L027a (L330)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

not to my knowledge......since the L330 comes from Orinoco and Meta rivers in Venezuela, not Brazil.

L330 was in bracket of L027a is because both are L numbers for this fish.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*no more panaque*

I am done! no more panaque! tank is full! and beyond capacity! 

no more L418, no more Charles order!

because I can't wait, I'd just have to buy this watermelon too!



brought it late at night at Big Als (after work)

Looks like a L190, no spot on the top  I am glad they didn't fight! and they love CARROTS!!! +++++++++


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats a L-330


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice pickup! Don't worry about the silicone, they wont chew it. And yep it for sure is Wild Caught! They have never been breed in captivity.


----------

